

Sugar addiction: Why our food is making us fat - sasvari
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2012/jun/11/why-our-food-is-making-us-fat

======
mooism2
This article is a bit confusing. Banging on about HFCS and Nixon's "free
market" reforms doesn't make sense in a UK context where we have neither of
these things.

Maybe the TV programme it's trailing will make more sense.

